# Newbie saying hi with question



## ourhouse (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi to all
Firstly this forum seems just what I need looks like a great tree of knowledge lives here

Ok down to the question 

I am looking for some kitchen speakers to mount from the wall or ceiling , as I am planning on putting them above wall units I have seen some JBL control 1 speakers just small monitor speakers as I am not sure on flush ceiling mounted speakers 

Q2. What are your thoughts or has anyone got or done similar


----------



## ourhouse (Jul 29, 2011)

ourhouse said:


> Hi to all
> Firstly this forum seems just what I need looks like a great tree of knowledge lives here
> 
> Ok down to the question
> ...


Oh sorry forgot to mention I have ran 12g ofc cable to power them but I am concerned about the 40m cable run apologies for lots of questions


----------



## ourhouse (Jul 29, 2011)

Just looking for advice as my other half wants me to order speakers but I'm not sure if the ones I am thinking of will be effective in the positions I have in mind any help aprecited 
Jay

I think I know how it should sound but not sure how if you know what I mean


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

A budget would help - Also, in ceiling speakers can work for the kitchen enviorment.

A speaker wire chart
http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#wiretable


----------



## ourhouse (Jul 29, 2011)

The jbl ones I have in mind are about £150 
Control 1 in White

I think I know how it should sound but not sure how if you know what I mean


----------



## ourhouse (Jul 29, 2011)

Ps thanks for the chart that will come in verry handy 
Thanks again 
Jay

I think I know how it should sound but not sure how if you know what I mean


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

ourhouse said:


> Ps thanks for the chart that will come in verry handy
> Thanks again
> Jay
> 
> I think I know how it should sound but not sure how if you know what I mean


If you angle them properly - they will work for the kitchen. They sound decent for casual
and background music.


----------



## ourhouse (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks to all on the input but the speakers I was looking at was jbl control 1 shelf / monitor speakers 121-150w 6ohm home cinema/ pc speakers thankfully it was a near miss 
So am I right on saying they won't be suitable for home stereo 
Or am I getting it all wrong ???


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

First, I have not heard these speakers myself. However, doing a search for JBL Control 1 reviews brings up a lot of positive comments although most of them do say that "they are good for the price you are paying".
If I was in the market for a setup to be used in the kitchen then I would definitely consider them.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## ourhouse (Jul 29, 2011)

So do you think they will work on home stereo system or are they home cinema / pc speakers and not sound correct like back ground etc


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

ourhouse said:


> So do you think they will work on home stereo system or are they home cinema / pc speakers and not sound correct like back ground etc


They will work with a small stereo system for music, or in a kitchen. They will work good
as surround speakers in a home theater system. Also, they can be used as PC speakers.
I would not use them, as front channel speakers in a home theater system. I use to own
them, they are nice for the price and can do well as kitchen speakers.


----------



## ourhouse (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok thanks 
I am open to suggestions on the start to my build 
To refresh I am after a pair of speakers to go above kitchen wall units the speakers are to be 200mm(aprox ) 
And preferably in White and to be powered by home stereo amp 
Thanks again to forum members for your advice 
Jay


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

By only considering the JBL control 1's it seems you are not inclined to use a in ceiling pair. You mention 200mm (~10"), is that a height restriction? Ceiling or in-wall speakers are a great option. downside ins that they are somewhat permanent and will require running of speaker wire in the wall/ceiling. Sound wise would probably not be much of an improvement (in the same price range of the JBL offering). I have used the JBL N26AWII (in white) and with their 6" (150mm) driver they provide ample amounts of bass - more than enough for kitchen use. I would suggest, if you decide to go the in-wall/in-ceiling route you look at a 6" driver minimum to compensate for the lack of bass experienced with out an enclosure.

I currently use the Emotiva 8" in-ceiling speakers (UAC-8.2) in my kitchen with awesome results. My kitchen is huge though (480 sq ft) so these only do well for back ground use. 

Remember that the typical kitchen is a very bright room acoustically - mostly hard surfaces. Keep that in mind when selecting a speaker. From what I can recall the JBL control speakers are quite bright (very accurate and defined in the treble region). I would suggest a mellower speaker - you must go and listen to evaluate what you will be happy with.

Good luck and let us know what is selected and how it works out!


----------

